# Kindle 3 issues



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey, first post here.

I have the newest generation kindle, upgraded from a Gen 2.

On the old kindle, I could just switch off the unit, not bookmark anything, and when I turned it back on, there my place would be.

However, now, on the new one, when I flip the switch off, bookmark or no, it takes me back to the homepage and doesn't even recognize that fact that I've even started reading the book.

Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It sounds like it may be rebooting instead of waking. If you have a hinged cover, remove it and try again.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Do you have to shut it off? I always let mine go into sleep mode on its own. (That won't solve the problem about what happens when you shut it off, but it would at least let you get back where you left off.)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I was assuming that the OP really meant activating the screen saver and putting the Kindle in "sleep" mode by flipping the switch instead of powering it off.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I was assuming that the OP really meant activating the screen saver and putting the Kindle in "sleep" mode by flipping the switch instead of powering it off.


Hmmmm. I don't know. I didn't think we could activate the screen saver by flipping the switch. I haven't done that with my K3 (not sure I did it with my K2, either).


----------



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I was assuming that the OP really meant activating the screen saver and putting the Kindle in "sleep" mode by flipping the switch instead of powering it off.


If you mean the screen(s) where the different authors and other interesting graphics come up, then that's what I was doing.

What would my cover have to do with it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Hmmmm. I don't know. I didn't think we could activate the screen saver by flipping the switch. I haven't done that with my K3 (not sure I did it with my K2, either).


Switching it off briefly puts it into sleep mode. Switching it off and holding the switch in the off position for several seconds powers the unit down.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MrBackpack said:


> If you mean the screen(s) where the different authors and other interesting graphics come up, then that's what I was doing.


Yes, that is what I mean.


MrBackpack said:


> What would my cover have to do with it?


The Amazon hinged cover has been reported to create problems similar to what I think you're describing.


----------



## hidden_user (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm new to Kindle and while I don't have a solution to this problem, this raises a question in my mind that MAY be relevant ...

Are there some file formats that Kindle will display but will not fully recognize in order to use all the Kindle features ... such as bookmark or remember last page read ??


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

hidden_user said:


> I'm new to Kindle and while I don't have a solution to this problem, this raises a question in my mind that MAY be relevant ...
> 
> Are there some file formats that Kindle will display but will not fully recognize in order to use all the Kindle features ... such as bookmark or remember last page read ??


I've read several hundred books on three versions of the Kindle and have never yet found a book that had those kinds of errors.


----------



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> The Amazon hinged cover has been reported to create problems similar to what I think you're describing.


 

Then why do they sell it?

So that's the problem? Should I send it back?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MrBackpack said:


> Then why do they sell it?


This is a very new and still debated issue.



MrBackpack said:


> So that's the problem?


Do you have the Amazon hinged cover and if so have you removed it to see if the Kindle will reopen your book at the last place you were reading?



MrBackpack said:


> Should I send it back?


If you determine that the cover is the issue you can get a refund. But you need to experiment first. I've been doing a lot of guessing about what you're doing and the real issue. It would be unwise to make a decision based upon my guesses.


----------



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Do you have the Amazon hinged cover and if so have you removed it to see if the Kindle will reopen your book at the last place you were reading?
> 
> If you determine that the cover is the issue you can get a refund. But you need to experiment first. I've been doing a lot of guessing about what you're doing and the real issue. It would be unwise to make a decision based upon my guesses.


It's odd, it works sometimes in the case and sometimes it doesn't.

I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MrBackpack said:


> It's odd, it works sometimes in the case and sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> I don't know what's going on.


I had a problem that sounds like what you're describing. It didn't happen all the time but it happened often enough to be very annoying. After removing the cover for a week I had no problems. At the end of that week I put the cover back on and started having rebooting issues again. I tried it off and on a couple of additional times. I don't know remember exactly how many. The last time I removed the cover was about a month ago. I've had no problems in that month.

To determine if the cover is causing your problem you'll need to remove the cover and try your Kindle for a period of time. If you can use it for a day or two without seeing the issue you've mentioned, I'd suggest that you call Amazon customer service and tell them. They're very easy to deal with, reasonable and generous.


----------



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> To determine if the cover is causing your problem you'll need to remove the cover and try your Kindle for a period of time. If you can use it for a day or two without seeing the issue you've mentioned, I'd suggest that you call Amazon customer service and tell them. They're very easy to deal with, reasonable and generous.


I'm going to try this and report back once I get a feel of what's going on in a few days.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MrBackpack said:


> I'm going to try this and report back once I get a feel of what's going on in a few days.


Please do. And please keep in mind that I may be dead wrong - but there's no downside to trying it without the cover.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know that this is part of your issue, but I found with my daughter's K3 that it is much easier to turn off all the way than the k2 is; holding the switch even briefly turns hers off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Backpack, if it does seem like the cover is the problem be sure to call KINDLE customer service.  It's a different number than the general Amazon CS number. . . .look at the Kindle Support page which is linked to at the top of the Kindle store all the way at the right.  There's even a 'call me back' feature which is great!

casey, by "off" do you mean a blank screen?  Because that should not happen unless you hold the switch for around 5 seconds or so.  A one or two second holding will just switch to the sleep picture.  That's not technically 'off' though practically it is.   I like the K3 in that if you watch while you slide the switch you'll see the light turn green and you know that it's engaged and you can release it immediately.  With my DX I'd sometimes flick the switch but hadn't gotten it all the way over and there was no way to be sure.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ann, no, I mean "Off", off.  The first couple of times we turned off her K3, intending to put it to sleep, it turned OFF.  I think it's just a very sensitive button.  However, last night it did something even weirder (separate post) and so I'm watching her K3 with eagle eyes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I'm still confused.  If you hold the switch for just a second or two, it will go 'off' but that's just the 'sleep' mode.  There will be a picture.

If you hold it for 4 or 5 seconds it will go all the way off. . . .blank screen.

If you hold it for 30-40 seconds, it will restart itself.

If it's randomly restarting itself AND you have an Amazon cover, try removing the cover and see if the rebooting stops.  If it does, contact Amazon and explain, they'll let you return it for a full refund and/or exchange for a different type.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ann, I have a K2.  When I slide the slider, it goes into sleep mode even if I do it really slowly.  There's a picture. If I slide the slider on my daughter's K3 too slowly (and I mean only holding it a second!), it turns off.  It's just much faster to turn off than mine is. No picture, nothing.


I got her an M-Edge cover that uses the corner tabs, primarily after hearing so much about the Amazon covers.    It isn't randomly re-starting, it's just VERY sensitive to being turned all the way off. There was also an issue yesterday where it decided she could only read one book sample that she had already deleted, but that was fixed with a hard reset.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the switch is really that sensitive, you might want to give Kindle CS a call (www.amazon.com/kindlesupport).  'Cause it's probably going to get really annoying.  I mean, it doesn't need much, but holding it for 2 seconds shouldn't shut it all the way down.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree, my k3 button isn't any more sensative than my dx button. I have never accidently turned mine off.


----------



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

After a few days reading my K3 without the cover...

There has been no issue that I was reporting and the gentleman that I spoke to at costumer service is giving me a full refund for the cover and is even paying for the shipping. 

Now, I am without a cover and need one, can anyone recommend one?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MrBackpack said:


> After a few days reading my K3 without the cover...
> 
> There has been no issue that I was reporting and the gentleman that I spoke to at costumer service is giving me a full refund for the cover and is even paying for the shipping.
> 
> Now, I am without a cover and need one, can anyone recommend one?


I'm an Oberon fan, myself. I feel as if I'm holding a favorite leatherbound book when I am using my Oberon.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm happy with my M-Edge Go! case.  I liked the K2 version better since it was real leather, but the new one is still nice.  Very thin and light, while also sturdy.

Oberon's are very nice, but more than I want to pay for a case.  And I always thought they'd be a bit too heavy for my liking as well, but can't be sure on that without having tried one.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll ditto the M-edge cases.  My daughter has the fabric one for her k3 (trip?) and it's very well made and lightweight.  I have the Go for my K2 and I love it.


----------



## royerhouse (Nov 22, 2008)

Love my Oberon cover but I have also had this problem a few times with it.


----------



## slieveen (Jan 11, 2011)

Why would anyone turn the K3 off? I understand that it uses no power to stay on the existing page screen and the screensaver mode is really just a privacy thing and adds no power saving capacity. 

Wireless mode should probably only be activated during an intended transfer to the device since the radio function consumes the greatest power. This means that the Wireless function should be deactivated during regular reading sessions but there is no need to turn off the device itself.

Am I misunderstanding something, because I'm no expert by any means?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

You are correct.

"Off" is probably possible as users are accustomed to turning an electrical device off.

Similarly, "screensavers" are entirely unnecessary on both computer monitors and the Kindle.  However the concept of a screensaver is so ingrained in computer culture that all computers still have them.  At least with the Kindle it is an alert that the keys are locked.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Off should be used if for some reason you are unable to use your Kindle for more than a few days.


----------

